

Portland startup Treehouse eliminates the boss - achalkley
http://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/index.ssf/2013/12/portland_startup_treehouse_eli.html

======
velis_vel
I think a lot of these 'eliminate the boss' people ought to read The Tyranny
of Structurelessness
([http://www.jofreeman.com/joreen/tyranny.htm](http://www.jofreeman.com/joreen/tyranny.htm)).
It's an article whose basic premise is that if you eliminate explicit
hierarchies, social groups will tend to instead develop _implicit_ ones, which
are more difficult to challenge because they ostensibly don't exist.

